# Intellectually Gifted Infants?



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

I am wondering if anyone has a child or knows of someone who has a infant child that is gifted?

I have been reading up on a bit of things about it and it seems that my daughter as good bit of characteristics.

she is 9 months.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

IMO it will be obvious as a purple elephant!! All of my kids are normal top 15-20% of their class 3.5gpa types, but not gifted in my opinion.

The youngest's friend down the street is GIFTED and even he is not off the charts, but here are some cool things he did.

*Could read 3-5 letter words at 2 with very little parental input. We all know the parents who try to make their kids special by attempting rote memorization......this was just him saying words and reading out of the blue while hanging with other kids. He picked it up on his own......I remember it was pretty cool to watch him.

His parents didn't do anything special by 5yrs of age (pre K here) the teacher recommended him being put in 1st grade he knew how to add, multiply, could read chapter books, etc. He has always acted older much older...

Fast forward to now he is 11 and in 8th grade has skipped 2 grades. On LEAP testing he was 99% across the board. You talk to him he seems normal maybe a little destructive, but after a few minutes you feel like you are talking to a very bright 15-16 year old. He is part of the debate team and has a full scholarship to a very expensive private school for high school.

Best of luck in finding out


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes, my son. It was very interesting. When he was seven months old, it was obvious he was different. I had spilled a box of straight pins on the floor one evening. Instead of putting them in his mouth, he began helping me put them in the pin cushion. He spent 45 minutes to an hour picking up every single one. By 10 months, he mastered the "toddler puzzles" (the big 10 to 12 piece ones). By 18 months, even the 50 to 100 piece puzzles were a piece of cake for him. At age 3 he was reading me bedtime stories. He learned to talk at a very early age. By age 3 he had an extensive vocabulary and had complete sentence structure.

If you have one of these children, you're in for a completely different experience.


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

My daughter is SMART, but I don't know that I would consider her "gifted". She was talking in sentences well before she was a year old. She was fully potty trained, and sleeping in a toddler bed by 18 months old (so she could go potty by herself during the night, she has NEVER had a nighttime accident). She's 4 now, and can read/write, knows basic math (addition/subtraction), she can tell time, count money, and has an insane memory. 

It's a challenge for me to keep her challenged at this point. She thrives on being challenged, yet I don't want to "push" her too hard either.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

StatusQuo said:


> My daughter is SMART, but I don't know that I would consider her "gifted". She was talking in sentences well before she was a year old. She was fully potty trained, and sleeping in a toddler bed by 18 months old (so she could go potty by herself during the night, she has NEVER had a nighttime accident). She's 4 now, and can read/write, knows basic math (addition/subtraction), she can tell time, count money, and has an insane memory.
> 
> It's a challenge for me to keep her challenged at this point. She thrives on being challenged, yet I don't want to "push" her too hard either.


That sounds very much so like she is to me.
From what i have read on it.
you child may not be highly gifted but it seems to me as if she may be


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

827Aug said:


> Yes, my son. It was very interesting. When he was seven months old, it was obvious he was different. I had spilled a box of straight pins on the floor one evening. Instead of putting them in his mouth, he began helping me put them in the pin cushion. He spent 45 minutes to an hour picking up every single one. By 10 months, he mastered the "toddler puzzles" (the big 10 to 12 piece ones). By 18 months, even the 50 to 100 piece puzzles were a piece of cake for him. At age 3 he was reading me bedtime stories. He learned to talk at a very early age. By age 3 he had an extensive vocabulary and had complete sentence structure.
> 
> If you have one of these children, you're in for a completely different experience.


that is fantastic!!!!!
what kind of schooling did you look into for him?
How is he in his attitude?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

My daughter is gifted.

Gifted classes.
6th grade in 7th grade advanced math classes.
Online school as well as regular school.

County spelling bee champ, straight A's never received a B.

Odyssey of the Mind World Champion, state and regional champion numerous times.

I can`t really think of anything that pointed to her being gifted real early other than her reading and desire to read.
Then again I have no object for comparison as she`s my only child.

3 years old she came home from pre-school, threw her backpack across the living room and proclaimed...
"I`m never going back to that school, they don`t teach me anything, I STILL CAN`T READ!!"

She could read words by then but it took her until 4 to start putting them together into sentences, paragraphs, chapters, books.

I suppose the one hint was her intense desire to KNOW EVERYTHING!!

The "why' questions with this kid led to a pretty solid education for myself just trying to satisfy her constant inquiries.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

thats great though!!!!
seems like she couldnt get enough
thats a great attitude but i can imgaine it being stressful for them to get bored so quickly.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh yes, all of my children are gifted.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

My 3rd son is artistically gifted. Funnily enough, when he was a tiny baby, I said to my husband that this kid must be artistic as he has a very difficult temperament. 
We realised it when he started pre school (4) and the other kids were painting tadpole figures & rainbows, he was painting & drawing landscapes! By the age of 7 he was selling his paintings to his teachers & winning awards at the local show. At 20 he has started his own design business.

I think one of the challenges of having an intellectually gifted child is not to let them think they are more deserving than other less gifted people. You have to provide the challenges & stimulation they need while keeping them grounded. There is nothing more annoying than a precocious child trying to be a mini adult.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Seriously, my youngest, now 8, could hum tunes before he could talk. The talking was next, full sentences by 18 months. However, he did not walk until he was 26 months old! He's been a terrific little artist all his life. 

Gifted? Not sure I like that term (my husband uses it all the time when he talks about HIS son). I think certain people are just talented in certain areas, and that leads to the whole 'gifted' debate. My husabnd and his ex actually had their son tested. They treat him like Little Lord Fauntleroy...IMO, not gifted at all, just a smart-assed teenager, who happens to be good in math and science.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

bkaydezz said:


> that is fantastic!!!!!
> what kind of schooling did you look into for him?
> How is he in his attitude?


We sent him to public school. He drove his kindergarten teacher nuts--she didn't have a clue what to do with him. His first grade teacher knew he was different. She had the county gifted teacher evaluate him. After complete testing at University of South Alabama's School of Psychology, he was placed in the county's gifted program. That class only met once weekly, but it did alleviate much of his boredom. It was funny seeing him in the class though. Only four students were in the class--My son (a first grader), a middle school student and two high school students. 

While in tenth grade he was accepted into a collegiate gifted program. Therefore, by age 18 he had two years of college behind him. Unfortunately, all of this divorce mess did have an impact on him. He really couldn't concentrate on school work, so he took a break from school. He's now back in college and his grades are great. Hopefully he's back in his groove now.

His attitude is great. However, he is very socially awkward. He never seemed like a teenager. At age 15 I always felt that I had a 35 year old man living in his room. He is funny though.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

827Aug said:


> We sent him to public school. He drove his kindergarten teacher nuts--she didn't have a clue what to do with him. His first grade teacher knew he was different. She had the county gifted teacher evaluate him. After complete testing at University of South Alabama's School of Psychology, he was placed in the county's gifted program. That class only met once weekly, but it did alleviate much of his boredom. It was funny seeing him in the class though. Only four students were in the class--My son (a first grader), a middle school student and two high school students.
> 
> While in tenth grade he was accepted into a collegiate gifted program. Therefore, by age 18 he had two years of college behind him. Unfortunately, all of this divorce mess did have an impact on him. He really couldn't concentrate on school work, so he took a break from school. He's now back in college and his grades are great. Hopefully he's back in his groove now.
> 
> His attitude is great. However, he is very socially awkward. He never seemed like a teenager. At age 15 I always felt that I had a 35 year old man living in his room. He is funny though.


I bet that makes you very proud. you seem to have done well with him as far as letting him know that he is just as important as everyone else but understood that he had needs to be more stimulated.
thats wonderful!!! im glad you get to have the experience and understanding his capacity for learning!!!
are many children like that socially akward?


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Bellavista said:


> My 3rd son is artistically gifted. Funnily enough, when he was a tiny baby, I said to my husband that this kid must be artistic as he has a very difficult temperament.
> We realised it when he started pre school (4) and the other kids were painting tadpole figures & rainbows, he was painting & drawing landscapes! By the age of 7 he was selling his paintings to his teachers & winning awards at the local show. At 20 he has started his own design business.
> 
> I think one of the challenges of having an intellectually gifted child is not to let them think they are more deserving than other less gifted people. You have to provide the challenges & stimulation they need while keeping them grounded. There is nothing more annoying than a precocious child trying to be a mini adult.


Oh i beleive it!!!!!
but thats great!
art is sound for you mentally i think anyways.
you can make something new evertime!


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

CandieGirl said:


> Seriously, my youngest, now 8, could hum tunes before he could talk. The talking was next, full sentences by 18 months. However, he did not walk until he was 26 months old! He's been a terrific little artist all his life.
> 
> Gifted? Not sure I like that term (my husband uses it all the time when he talks about HIS son). I think certain people are just talented in certain areas, and that leads to the whole 'gifted' debate. My husabnd and his ex actually had their son tested. They treat him like Little Lord Fauntleroy...IMO, not gifted at all, just a smart-assed teenager, who happens to be good in math and science.


I say that too for everyone, we are all good at certain thigns.
i for one was not ever good in school with grades. i was always a c df student. i would get aggrivated with my home life so much so that i couldnt really even focus majority of the time while i was in school. when i signed up for college i took my placement tests and i actually would of had to take the basic courses. i didnt place out of anything.
but as far as picking up on things very quickly im a fast learner.
hands on is good for me i do well with that.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

bkaydezz said:


> I bet that makes you very proud. you seem to have done well with him as far as letting him know that he is just as important as everyone else but understood that he had needs to be more stimulated.
> thats wonderful!!! im glad you get to have the experience and understanding his capacity for learning!!!
> are many children like that socially akward?


LOL. I don't know if all are socially awkward. But, it was funny watching he and his friends hanging out. At least his friends are all socially awkward too.


----------

